# No Block Available after hurricane harvey



## Uberdamsel (Apr 6, 2016)

I have not seen any offers, was wondering if the warehouse is shut down? this is the 3rd week now still jobless.
Anyone with same ?


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

I'm in Miami and NEVER see offers pre- OR post- Irma lol.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

looks like Amazon is still working on sub priming row boats for drivers to rent.....

...assuming customers are back home enjoying their newly renovated waterfront properties that is


----------

